# Josie



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Cover of the solo on Steely Dan's Josie - PRS DC 245 w/ both pickups on, Darryl Jones Bass on bridge pup, running through an AXE FX II (Studio Clean and Lead presets with some tweaks).

Comments and suggestions on the recording/mix are appreciated.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fjosie-prs-dc245-lakland-darryl-jones-bass


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It was great! CONGRATS!

However, I just got into the feeling of it and it was over....0:40 goes much too quickly 

Can you please post more of your playing...of anything...Thanks


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

greco said:


> It was great! CONGRATS!
> 
> However, I just got into the feeling of it and it was over....0:40 goes much too quickly
> 
> Can you please post more of your playing...of anything...Thanks


Thx for that. In my signature, I have a link to Soundcloud that has clips of me playing various guitars.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow....you sound excellent. Tone, touch and phrasing is spot on.

Well done!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steely Dan had a lot of songs I didn't necessarily like to listen to, except for the solos (Although there are some I do like)
While he didn't play the solo on Josie, Larry carlton recorded an instrumental version of the song, and it's great.

Good job on the solo--I like it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zontar said:


> Steely Dan had a lot of songs I didn't necessarily like to listen to, except for the solos (Although there are some I do like)
> While he didn't play the solo on Josie, Larry carlton recorded an instrumental version of the song, and it's great.
> 
> Good job on the solo--I like it.


I thought LC did the Josie solo(?) - Do you know who did?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex said:


> I thought LC did the Josie solo(?) - Do you know who did?


I saw an interview about the solo album he did Josie on, and he said he wanted to do a Steely Dan song, but one he didn't do the solo on.
Most sources I've seen credit it to Walter Becker.


----------

